# St Donats Watchtower, South Wales, 04/08



## stesh (Apr 20, 2008)

I came across this nice ruin whilst out walking:-

*Location:-*

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=51.401204&lon=-3.535701&z=20&r=0&src=ggl


----------



## Neosea (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: St Donats Watchtower, North Wales, 04/08*

That's a cool place, good find


----------



## tarboat (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: St Donats Watchtower, North Wales, 04/08*

I particularly like the stone stairs. Good find.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: St Donats Watchtower, North Wales, 04/08*

Excellent find. Love the views too.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: St Donats Watchtower, North Wales, 04/08*

Nice little find-you sure get a good view of St Donats Castle From up there!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: St Donats Watchtower, North Wales, 04/08*

Excellent stuff! Just love places like this. Lovely to stumble across it like that all hidden amongst the trees, then to see the view from the top. Nice one.


----------



## reddwarf9 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: St Donats Watchtower, North Wales, 04/08*

Thats a great find, awesome views - shouldnt that be south wales though?


----------



## stesh (Apr 23, 2008)

reddwarf9 said:


> Thats a great find, awesome views - shouldnt that be south wales though?



Errr Yes


----------

